
Algorithms to Replace Marketeers. Here's How? Paddy Cosgrove, Websummit's CEO - ioanarebeca
https://www.facebook.com/events/480470448789572/permalink/522616867908263/
======
ioanarebeca
Paddy explained how it is likely that future agencies would be run by
mathematicians & statisticians. And how "for example, the next time you see an
ad for Web Summit on Facebook, realise that that ad might only be shown to
another 15-150 people out of Facebook's 1.5 billion users. And furthermore in
some instances that ad might only be shown to you for a short period of time
before that ad self-pollinates with something probabilistically even more
creative or compelling, or is simply stopped. That's personalising not for the
1% but for the .000001% of users, without almost human intervention
whatsoever."

